# how long do printers last / dye sub



## reciprocal (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello
I have been looking for a dye sublimation "start up kit" and found the Epson wf7110 and ink from cobra ink. I already have a heat press. 

But today I heard that people in the dye sublimation business replace their printers every 6-8 months because of clogging and other problems that come up with the printer. T

also that some people even buy 10 pieces of the same printer, just to be sure that they have a replacement printer the moment they need it, and if the model is discontinued they don't have problems until later, when there is only one left........ (muahahha)

Is this true? 
seems like such a waste having to replace your printer every 6 months.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

reciprocal said:


> Hello
> I have been looking for a dye sublimation "start up kit" and found the Epson wf7110 and ink from cobra ink. I already have a heat press.
> 
> But today I heard that people in the dye sublimation business replace their printers every 6-8 months because of clogging and other problems that come up with the printer. T
> ...


 It's true if you don't make sure you print often enough and don't learn how to clean and maintain your printer.

My last sublimation printer WF1100 lasted about 4 years.

Just got a WF7110 to replace it not to long ago.


----------



## SPRINTOLOGY (Jan 16, 2012)

You should go for the bigger printer the large format. Desktop printers won't last. The large format printer can last more than 5 years at least.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I don't care what printer you get if you do not use the printer often enough or do maintenance the printer isn't going to last or at least it will clog, I had a 1400 for 7 years for dye sub. The only time it was a problem is when I didn't print although though the standard soaking the head and cleaning procedures I was able to revive it everytime. The printer is still in use by a screen printer still printing films. The one difference IMO between the smaller format and the larger Epson printers is the amount of money your going to risk. If you don't need to print anything over 13" there is no reason to buy a larger format printer as there is no guarantee it will last any longer and if it goes out you could buy 7-10 of the 13" wide printers depending on model for the 17"-24" printers. Get the size that fits you needs


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SPRINTOLOGY said:


> You should go for the bigger printer the large format. Desktop printers won't last. The large format printer can last more than 5 years at least.


I disagree, one should buy based on the substrate size they need.

Several issues with your philosophy.

1. Large format requires a much larger initial and ongoing ink supply $$$. And the ink can expire in some cases in 6 months. If your business cannot consume the larger ink purchase then you have wasted your money and/or put your $$$ LF printer at risk.

2. While I agree that Large Format printers in general are built better and have an improved duty cycle, for just a 17 inch printer like a Epson 4900 it costs 2 grand. For that amount of money I can buy 10 - 13 WF7110. In fact the largest fulfillment service in the US is strictly using desktop printers.

If you think in terms of production volume capability vs printer investment unless I really needed the larger transfers then it makes more sense to setup like this ...

His production floor is loaded with Ricoh and Epson desktops.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2GIiwS51uA

3. Printing costs you must include the cost of the equipment and it's maintenance. A printer costing thousands of dollars takes a lot more sales volume to *amortize* the equipment. With a printer that costs me $150 then I can recover that cost in one order.

Some people might be OK to jump right in and go larger format right away, but these people would typically already be in the t-shirt business and can hit the volumes fairly quickly AND have the need for larger size prints.

4. As I mentioned I agree that large format printers are built better and really are "commercial" grade, I have a 4880 going on 5 years now with no repairs, however, it has _pigment inks_ in it and was designed for that. 

As soon as you put sublimation inks in any printers that weren't designed for those then it would be an exception and not the rule if you got 5 years on the print head. So yes the large format printer print head would likely last longer than the desktop printer but the cost of replacing print heads on my large format exceeds the cost of "throwaway" desktop printers.

_So it makes more sense to go large only if you have both enough volume sales AND the need for a larger print area._

If one needs an all over t-shirt or larger transfers then it is very economical to outsource those to someone like SK Dave, and there are people here that have LF and do cut and sew you can outsource to as well. 

Nothing personal but I think it is foolish to spend thousands of dollars for a large format printer, RIP software, monster heat press, unless you think it thru first.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> If one needs an all over t-shirt or larger transfers then it is very economical to outsource those to someone like SK Dave, and there are people here that have LF and do cut and sew you can outsource to as well.


 This is what we do for any transfers now. since I mostly screen print and don't need dye sub often plus Dave and his staff gets it right everytime


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We are on our second Ricoh 3300 
It can be used ereryday in a month and sometimes sit for a month without printing.
It is always on.
Going on four and half years now without any issues.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

reciprocal said:


> Hello
> 
> But today I heard that people in the dye sublimation business replace their printers every 6-8 months because of clogging and other problems that come up with the printer.
> also that some people even buy 10 pieces of the same printer.
> ...


Just curious, where did you hear all this? Don't know anyone who bought 10 printers to get started or bought a printer every 6-8 months, i'm sure it has happened but most scenarios are buy starter kit, print for 3 or 4 months, don't make enough money, put printer in closet. Take printer out of closet months later and put on e bay or craigslist and state it "just needs a head cleaning" I do see that on a regular bases. IMO, starting with a large format printer is the worse thing and advise you could get and you can't really utilize a large format without a comparable size heat press. It may work for some people but a 44" or 64" printer and a 16X20 heat press does not seem like a good combination. Starting with large format is like jumping in the deep end of a pool before taking swimming lessons or knowing how to swim. You might make it back to the edge but the odds are not in your favor.


----------



## angelsafoot (Jun 30, 2012)

We have a Epson 4800 that is still going after 8 years, just make sure it's used every week and have done nothing with it. My 7000 Richo is going on 4 years old and it's fine, it can go over a week without using it. Great printers!


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

If you take care of your printer it will take care of you


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been running SubliM through an Epson 7800 for almost 6 years now.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

If you buy the epson 7110 on sale for $149.00. You can't beat it . Cobra has extra large black refillable carts. If you don't need anything printed larger then 13x19. Then the desktop is great


----------

